# playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!



## Linse83 (12. Dezember 2013)

*playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

so, wie es der titel schon sagt, möchte ich meine ps4 zusätzlich kühlen! 

zu den hintergründen: 
da ich doch begeisterter bastler bin und so ziemlich alles elektronische zusätzlich kühle, möchte ich mich nun an die ps4 wagen 
da ja bekanntlich hitze der typische feind der elektronik ist, mir damals die ps3 aufgrund des bekannten hitzetods "abgeraucht" ist nach ca 6,5 jahren (war nicht zusätzlich gekühlt), möchte ich mich nun an die ps4 trauen, um ihr ein längeres leben zu ermöglichen!

ich möchte nicht unbedingt das gehäuse der ps4 zerschneiden, falls jemand kreative ideen hat, oder im netz solche mods schon gefunden hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar  für andere "geistreichen" ideen bin ich ebenfalls offen  zur not wird die originale obere verkleidung beiseite gelegt und es wird eben eine ersatzverkleidung gebaut! 

ich habe mittlerweile sämtliche hardware wie beamer, tv gerät, receiver, sorround receiver unter kühlung gesetzt, mittels zusätzlicher lüfter! benutzt wird hierfür ein 220volt wandler auf 12volt, somit ist ein betrieb der lüfter problemlos möglich!

bitte unterlasst solche beiträge wie "sinnlos" oder "garantieverlsut" ...


----------



## Keksdose12 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ein receiver braucht nun wirklich keinen extra kühler ^^ nimm doch so ein teil für laptops die mit usb betrieben werden da stellst du die ps4 drauf und steckst den stecker ein


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Steht die PS4 denn im "Freien"?
Meines Wissens wird seitlich Luft rein gelassen und nach hinten raus geblasen.
Evtl kannst du nachhelfen, indem du seitlich Lüfter aufstellst die für einen besseren Luftstrom im Gehäuse sorgen.
Wichtig ist auch hinter der Konsole keinen Luftstau zu bekommen (so wie bei mir im Regal).
Meine Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr. Hab mich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Frage ist wie weit willst Du gehen?
Kleine Lüfter (~40mm) sollten kein Problem sein aber will man das?
Die ganze PS4-HW in ein anderes Gehäuse?


----------



## Linse83 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

also die playse steht im rack, nach hinten offen, meine überlegung war, 4-5 kleine lüfter hinten am netzteil anzubringen, um so die warme luft besser weg zu bekommen, ob das allerdings viel bringt ...!? viel durchsatz machen so kleine dinger ja leider nicht  das mit dem laptopkühler wäre noch eine idee, aber so wird ja dann nur aussen das gehäuse belüftet, die abwärme im inneren wäre ja dann trotzdem noch vorhanden.

ich dachte auch schon an nen tausch der wärmeleitpaste, da wird ja standartmäßig gerne billige genommen.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

1. Wärmeleitpaste erneuern (in der PS3 habe ich die schlechteste WLP gesehen, das konnte man eig garnicht mehr als WLP bezeichnen)
2. das sollte schon reichen, meine PS3 und die eines Freundes war danach wesentlich kühler (leiser) und funktioniert bis heute 1A


----------



## JackOnell (12. Dezember 2013)

thehate91 schrieb:


> 1. Wärmeleitpaste erneuern (in der PS3 habe ich die schlechteste WLP gesehen, das konnte man eig garnicht mehr als WLP bezeichnen)
> 2. das sollte schon reichen, meine PS3 und die eines Freundes war danach wesentlich kühler (leiser) und funktioniert bis heute 1A



Sehe ich auch als effektiv an....
Auf der PS3 waren ca 0,5 cm paste drauf. 
Das hat mit 1,2 cm nur nur die Asus 8800 Ultra getopt...


----------



## Linse83 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

na das is ja schon mal was, dann wird das mit der wlp auf jedenfall in angriff genommen, zwecks zusätzlicher lüfter werd ich einfach ausprobieren ... ein messgerät hierzu hab ich ja zum glück, um auch unterschiede festzustelln


----------



## SilentMan22 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Brauchst du das denn wirklich?  Ich finde den Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz, außer die Bastlerlust.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Berichte deine Ergebnisse.


----------



## Linse83 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Brauchst du das denn wirklich?  Ich finde den Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz, außer die Bastlerlust.



naja längere lebensdauer, ein häufiges problem heutiger technik ist der berühmte hitzetod  sollte mehr als grund genug sein


----------



## JackOnell (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Brauchst du das denn wirklich?  Ich finde den Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz, außer die Bastlerlust.


Ich würde zb einen Toster übertakten, wenn es möglich wäre  und sinn würde das bestimmt nicht machen....

ABER gewisse Hardware besser zu Kühlen ist schon sinnig, bei der PS3 hatte mann nach dem Tausch der WLP richtig ruhe im Raum , und die
ein oder ander Grafikkarte wurde auch plötzlich leise. Mein KD Reciver wird als so Warm dass ich ihn schon im Winter auf den Balkon gestellt habe und erst
danach ging er wieder richtig allerdings habe ich für den keine Lösung


----------



## Linse83 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

also hier mal ein kleines update: 

nachdem die ps4 zerlegt war, fielen mir im netzteil auch gleich wieder diese becherelkos auf, genau diese bauteile, die damals bei meinem fernseher für das gewollte kaputt gehn gesorgt haben (laut fachhandel kosten 250€ für reperatur mit anmerkung gleich ein neues gerät zu kaufen - gerät war 6 jahre in betrieb und wurde von mir selbst repariert >>> für 17€ bauteilkosten)! jedem, der sich mit diesen becherelkos halbwegs auskennt, wird wissen, das diese bei 45-55° ne lebenserwartung von 5-6 jahren haben ... 

also nun gut, zum wesentlichen, das gerät kühler zu bringen mit ein paar messungen:
gemessen wurde mit einem temperaturfühler, angebracht an den kühlrippen innen im gerät, wenn ich richtig lieg, heisst das heatspreader!?

gerät im originalzustand nach ca 2 stunden zocken im bereich von 52-56° 
gerät nach 2 stunden zocken mit erneuerter wärmeleitpaste > gelid gc-extreme 47-50°
nachdem ich noch 2 40mm lüfter liegen hatte, diese spasseshalber hinten am gerät angebracht und siehe da, diese dinger bewirken wahre wunder, auch wenn diese lüfter leider extrem laut und recht wenig durchsatz (ca 13m³/h) haben, konnte die gemessene temperatur auf stolze 40-42 grad gesenkt werden! nachdem ich genau diesen versuch aufgrund des doch deutlichen ergebnisses noch optimieren will, hab ich gleich mal ne handvoll 40mm mit 16m³/h durchsatz und ein paar 60mm mit knapp 34m³/h durchsatz bestellt  wenn diese dann ankommen, kann ich gerne berichten, was sich in dieser hinsicht noch so alles bewegen/realisieren lässt


----------



## JackOnell (21. Dezember 2013)

Wie dick war denn die WLP verbaut ?


----------



## Rizzard (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Wie hast die Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## Linse83 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

@jackonell
die wlp war schon ordentlich dick aufgetragen, am chip ringsherum war schon ne ordentliche wurst nach allen seiten, meiner meinung nach zuviel und irgend ne graue, schmierige und sehr dünnflüssige passte.

@rizzard
die lüfter hab ich über so einen spannungswandler laufen:
AIV 370850 Netzteil Stecker 240V - 12 Volt KFZ Buchse | eBay
allerdings nicht genau diesen aus dem link, meiner hat 5000 milliampere!


----------



## JackOnell (21. Dezember 2013)

Linse83 schrieb:


> @jackonell
> die wlp war schon ordentlich dick aufgetragen, am chip ringsherum war schon ne ordentliche wurst nach allen seiten, meiner meinung nach zuviel und irgend ne graue, schmierige und sehr dünnflüssige passte.
> 
> @rizzard
> ...



Eigentlich sollte die Wlp Hauch  dünn aufgetragen werden, ich hoffe du hast das jetzt nicht wieder so dick gemacht


----------



## Rizzard (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



Linse83 schrieb:


> @rizzard
> die lüfter hab ich über so einen spannungswandler laufen:
> AIV 370850 Netzteil Stecker 240V - 12 Volt KFZ Buchse | eBay
> allerdings nicht genau diesen aus dem link, meiner hat 5000 milliampere!



Ah ok, ich dachte du hast nen USB-Lüfter direkt an die PS4 angeschlossen.


----------



## Linse83 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte die Wlp Hauch  dünn aufgetragen werden, ich hoffe du hast das jetzt nicht wieder so dick gemacht



keine angst, ich weiss mittlerweile, wie man wlp richtig aufträgt  die temperaturverbesserung zeigt es ja


----------



## 0815 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Bilder wären nett gewesen


----------



## buxtehude (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

oh ja, das würde mich nun auch interessieren, wie ihr das hitzeproblem löst 

möchte es meinem bruder zeigen, der sich auch eine ps4 bestellt hat.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Ich glaube nicht das jemand eine brandneue Konsole auseinander nimmt um ein nicht vorhandenes Problem zu beheben.
Zumal die Geschichte mit den Becher Elkos gelinde gesagt Hahnebüchen ist.

Kann da nur sagen: Pics or it didnt happen.

Gruß


----------



## Linse83 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das jemand eine brandneue Konsole auseinander nimmt um ein nicht vorhandenes Problem zu beheben.
> Zumal die Geschichte mit den Becher Elkos gelinde gesagt Hahnebüchen ist.
> 
> Kann da nur sagen: Pics or it didnt happen.
> ...



beweisen muss ich nichts  du glaubst doch jetzt wohl nicht ernsthaft, das ich so nen threat aufmach um leute zu veräppeln!? ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: shit happens  
woher willst du denn wissen, das dieses problem "nicht vorhanden" ist??? hast du deine konsole schon 6+x jahre am laufen oder hast du in deine glaskugel geguckt und weisst mit sicherheit, das auch in zukunft dieses problem niemals auftretten wird!? 

zudem sollte dir die geschichte mit den becher elkos bekannt sein und diese geschichte ist keinesfalls "nur" hahnebüchen  lebenserwartung dieser bauteile bei 45° beträgt 5-7 jahre!!! so, jetzt hab ich aber  56° gemessen, was dies zur folge hat, muss ich dir aber nicht wirklich erklären oder? mein TV gerät, gab nach 6 jahren den geist auf und weswegen??? wegen diesen becher elkos, die zum großteil geplatzt waren  ein austausch dieser teile kostete ca 18€, natürlich hab ich auch gleich die besseren elkos genommen, da diese beständiger sind  seitdem funktioniert das gerät wieder wie am ersten tag  

spätestens wenn in ein paar jahren die ersten konsolen auftauchen, wo bekannt wird, das z.b. ein hitzeproblem die gesamte konsole oder vielleicht nur das netzteil zerstören, wirst du dich an diesen threat hier erinnern und sagen: uuuups, da hatte vielleicht doch jemand ne gute idee 

sei dir bitte mal im klaren darüber, wie heutzutage die produktion und vorallem die hersteller das "gewollte kaputt gehn" beeinflussen!!! als erstes wirst du immer diese becher elkos finden, danach die minderwertige verarbeitung vieler produkte, die eben nur eine gewisse lebenserwartung haben sollen, damit der kunde/verbraucher schön brav neue geräte kauft!

bilder mache ich gerne, sobald meine lieferung mit den bestellten lüftern eintrifft, laut dhl liefertermin am 27.12. 

bilder vom auftragen der wärmeleitpaste kann ich dir aber als "beweis" leider keine mehr liefern, ich kann dir nur sagen, das die ps4 ziemlich leicht zu zerlegen geht, nicht so umständlich wie einst die ps3  wie man die ps4 zerlegt, findet man zu hauf auf youtube ...


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Ich finde deinen Thread super und freue mich auf die Bilder und Vergleichswerte 


Gruß und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Ist die Garantie nicht weg beim öffnen der PS4?


----------



## JackOnell (24. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist die Garantie nicht weg beim öffnen der PS4?



Ei sicher 
Aber was soll es.... Kühlertausch war das erste was ich mit meiner 8800 Ultra gemacht


----------



## Sam_Bochum (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



Linse83 schrieb:


> beweisen muss ich nichts  du glaubst doch jetzt wohl nicht ernsthaft, das ich so nen threat aufmach um leute zu veräppeln!?



Du machst einen Thread auf, berichtest von einem Umbau und machst kein einziges Foto?   ...... 



Linse83 schrieb:


> woher willst du denn wissen, das dieses problem "nicht vorhanden" ist??? hast du deine konsole schon 6+x jahre am laufen oder hast du in deine glaskugel geguckt und weisst mit sicherheit, das auch in zukunft dieses problem niemals auftretten wird!?



Die Garantie einer Brandneuen Konsole Opfern weil in 6+ Jahren evtl. mal ein Elko abkackt? Ja, ne, is klar.



Linse83 schrieb:


> zudem sollte dir die geschichte mit den becher elkos bekannt sein und diese geschichte ist keinesfalls "nur" hahnebüchen  lebenserwartung dieser bauteile bei 45° beträgt 5-7 jahre!!!



Einigermaßen anständige Becher Elkos halten 30 Jahre und mehr, verlink hier doch mal ein Bild deiner Elkos, ich schau nach wie lange sie halten sollten.



Linse83 schrieb:


> spätestens wenn in ein paar jahren die ersten konsolen auftauchen, wo bekannt wird, das z.b. ein hitzeproblem die gesamte konsole oder vielleicht nur das netzteil zerstören, wirst du dich an diesen threat hier erinnern und sagen: uuuups, da hatte vielleicht doch jemand ne gute idee



Ne, dann kauf ich mir für ein paar Euro ne neue. 6+ Jahre sind weit mehr als ich erwarte von einer Konsole die täglich Läuft.



Linse83 schrieb:


> bilder vom auftragen der wärmeleitpaste kann ich dir aber als "beweis" leider keine mehr liefern, ich kann dir nur sagen, das die ps4 ziemlich leicht zu zerlegen geht, nicht so umständlich wie einst die ps3  wie man die ps4 zerlegt, findet man zu hauf auf youtube ...



Das ist so in etwa die Antwort die ich jedesmal bekomme.
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Fotos vom Innenleben.

gruß


----------



## Linse83 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

@Sam_Bochum
also nochmals zum lesen: 
bilder vom auftragen der wlp hab ich keine gemacht, somit auch keine bilder vom innenleben  es soll ja auch mal vorkommen, das man eben nicht immer an alles denkt, erst mit der aussage eines users hier kam auch mir der gedanke mit fotos machen, nur war zu diesem zeitpunkt die ganze sache schon wieder zusammen und nur um dein/euer gewissen zu beruhigen und um zu beweisen, das ich das gemacht hab, sorry aber ich zerleg die konsole bestimmt kein zweites mal, nur um mich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen ... wenn ihr/du das nicht glauben wollt, bitte schön, kann ich euch leider auch nicht weiter helfen, dann lest und schreibt aber auch bitte nicht weiter in diesem threat herum ...  

beweisbilder zwecks der entfernten garantiesiegel kann ich dir dennoch sehr gerne machen, falls dich das dann etwas beruhigt!? <<< wobei dann sicherlich die aussage kommt, ich hätte die bilder irgendwo aus dem netz ... 

um nochmal auf die becher elkos zu kommen:
sicherlich gibt es elkos, die länger halten und eine deutlich höhere lebenserwartung haben, aber die hersteller setzen diese aus kostengründen, gewolltes kaputt gehn, ... um ein paar cent einzusparen nur nicht ein 
hier noch der link des bestellten elko sets, leider wirst du hier nicht viel rauslesen können, welche elkos genau:
Low ESR LG EAX31845201 Netzteil zum Ersatz defekter (gewölbter) Low ESR Elkos auf der Netzteilplatine

desweiteren ist mir auch klar, das mit dem zerlegen meine garantie hinüber ist, ... dann hätte ich aber auch nicht meinen pc unter wasser setzen dürfen, denn beim tausch des kühlers der graka ist auch hier wieder nix mehr mit garantie ... 

die bestellten lüfter kommen übrigens ausserhalb der konsole zum einsatz, nicht das wieder einer auf die idee kommt, er möchte doch bitte "beweisbilder" sehn, ... 

@thehate91
bilder zwecks wlp tausch und zerlegen gibt es leider keine  allerdings werde ich bilder machen, wie das ganze mit montierten lüftern fertig aussieht!


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Bilder für den WLP Tausch sind auch nicht nötig! Die Lüfter reizen mich da schon wesentlich mehr  Du musst dich hier auch nicht immer rechtfertigen nur weil User xy gerade nichts besser im Sinn hat. Ich glaube dir und finde es toll, da ich meine zukünftige PS4 ebenfalls etwas kühler stellen möchte ( hat bei meiner PS3 Wunder bewirkt )


----------



## Linse83 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Bilder für den WLP Tausch sind auch nicht nötig! Die Lüfter reizen mich da schon wesentlich mehr  Du musst dich hier auch nicht immer rechtfertigen nur weil User xy gerade nichts besser im Sinn hat. Ich glaube dir und finde es toll, da ich meine zukünftige PS4 ebenfalls etwas kühler stellen möchte ( hat bei meiner PS3 Wunder bewirkt )



na immerhin  manche glauben es einem ja selbst mit "beweisbildern" nicht, aber egal  

das diese kleinen lüfter etwas bringen, konnte ich schon feststellen, allerdings erhoffe ich mir noch ein klein wenig mehr, da ich zum testen nur 2 stück 40mm liegen hatte, die aber leider nur sehr wenig durchsatz machen und zudem doch deutlich hörbar/laut sind und einen mit 60mm der aber so gut wie keine förderleistung hat ...

die fertige zusätzliche kühlung soll aus 3 mal 60mm lüftern und 2 mal 40mm bestehn, anschlüsse werden soweit keine verdeckt, allerdings muss die konsole zwecks der lüfter auf sockel gestellt werden, zwecks der schrägen bauform, ... aber dies wird dann auf den bildern ersichtlich sein wieso und weshalb 

welche lüfter genau zum einsatz kommen, steht noch nicht genau fest, bei der auswahl hab ich ca 10 verschieden lüfter zu je 3 stück bestellt, geachtet wurde bei der auswahl vorallem auf hohen durchsatz sowie geringer geräuschpegel. betrieben wird dann das ganze mittels einer lüftersteuerung + spannungswandler 230v auf 12v. 

alles weitere wird dann leider erst ab dem 27.12. weiter gehn, wie geschrieben, erwarte ich bis dahin das dhl packet


----------



## time-machine (26. Dezember 2013)

Alleine die WLP zu tauschen, kann wahre wunder bewirken.
Habe ich damals bei meiner ps3 gemacht.
Von 65 auf 50 grad runter und ich muss sagen die sony wlp ist echt nen witz die sparen an jeder ecke.
Ich werd den thread weiter verfolgen.
Was die elkos angeht so glaube ich auch das da sehr günstige verbaut worden sind aber für nen defekt muss ja nicht immer ein elko verantwortlich sein.
Der YLOD hatte auch nix mit geplatzten elkos zu tun.
Du könntest auch nen noctua 80mm oder nen noiseblocker verbauen strom holste dir direkt am board müsstest dafür dementsprechend aber am gehäuse bohren und etwas löten.
Ich frag mich eh warum bei den neuen konsolen keine 120 lüfter verbaut sind.
Das case etwas größer zu designen wäre ja nicht schlimm.
Die konsole ist mir aber zu laut daher empfehle ich schau dich mal bei scythe um die haben sehr leise 40mm lüfter


----------



## Linse83 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

also soweit mir bekannt, hat der ylod bei der ps3 etwas mit überhitzung zu tun + defekte lötstellen!? bitte berichtigen wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte!

warum sony ein derartiges lüftersystem anwendet ist mir noch immer ein rätsel! platz für einen 120mm lüfter wäre ja sogar vorhanden, hierzu müsste sony nur das kühlkonzept vernünftig überarbeiten, an den ausmaßen der konsole würde sich eventuell kaum bis gar nichts verändern! am kühlkörper selbst kommt auch "kein" kupfler zum einsatz, ist ein reiner metallkörper zum kühlen ... ein zusätzlicher staubfilter wäre auf dauer vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt, und wenn durch solche maßnahmen die konsole erstens deutlich kühler und zudem auch leiser wird, hab ich kein problem damit, anstatt 399,- auch 449,- auf den tisch zu legen!

die scythe lüfter sind mir bekannt, waren vorerst auch in der auswahl dabei, allerdings hab ich dann eine doch sehr interessante seite gefunden, die massenweise lüfter anbieten, die bei den bekannten pc-teile-bestellseiten nicht mal im sortiment sind! sind zum teil unbekannte marken wie spire, sunon, yateloon, ... dabei.

wobei mir lautstärke bis zu nem gewissen grat eigentlich relativ egal ist, da wird einfach die anlage bissl weiter aufgedreht und schon nimmt man das lüftergeräusch nicht mehr wahr


----------



## Ripcord (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



Linse83 schrieb:


> am kühlkörper selbst kommt auch "kein" kupfler zum einsatz, ist ein reiner metallkörper zum kühlen ...



Die Heatpipe ist aus Kupfer.


----------



## Linse83 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Die Heatpipe ist aus Kupfer.



also ich hab mir den kühlkörper eigentlich ziemlich genau angesehn und hab da nichts kupferähnliches gesehn ...


----------



## Sam_Bochum (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Ich wüsste nicht wie man die 2 Kupfer Heatpipes übersehen kann 0o.


----------



## Linse83 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

also mir ist da kein kupfer aufgefallen! vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon verschiedene revisionen der ps4!?




so, die lüfter sind heute angekommen 

gleich mal schön verbaut das ganze 

die lüfter lassen sich via lüftersteuerung einwandfrei regeln, auf 100% erreich ich ca 26-28°,allerdings sind die lüfter so auch deutlich hörbar!
auf ca 60% bleibt die temperatur ziemlich konstant bei 28°, so das auch die lüfter eine erträgliche lautstärke haben >>> beim zocken ist sowieso die lautstärke der anlage deutlich höher als die der lüfter 
am plastikdeckel (oben sowie unten) der ps4 war im originalzustand eine deutliche hitzequelle im bereich des prozessors warzunehmen, nach dem wlp tausch und den zusätzlichen lüftern ist hier nur noch ein minimaler unterschied der temps wahrzunehmen 
an den lüftungseinlässen der ps4 (ausgeschalteten sowie laufenden zustand) ist durch die lüfter nun ein deutlicher luftzug bemerkbar, original war hier nur ein laues lüftchen zu erkennen 
befestigt wurden die lüfter via heißkleber, somit lassen sich die lüfter auch wieder einwandfrei und ohne rückstände wieder entfernen!

so und hier nun ein paar bilder:


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Mal eine Frage, so wie die Lüfter jetzt positioniert sind saugen die doch luft aus der PS4 raus oder?
Wäre es nicht besser wenn Sie Luft in die PS4 rein pusten?

Falls Sie rein pusten würde ich noch einen Staubschutz vor die Lüfter machen.

Und egal ob SIe rein oder raus pusten würde ich da Gitter davor machen.
Stelle mir das recht unangenehm vor wen nda ein nicht eingeweihter ausversehen hinter die PS4 fasst...


----------



## Linse83 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

also die lüfter saugen raus, reinpusten wäre sicherlich kontraproduktiv zwecks des noch originalen lüfters im inneren, der ja ebenfalls rausbläst 

gitter oder ähnliches sind denk ich mal unnötig, wer soll denn da hinter die ps4 langen  

sicherlich gäbe es noch optimierungsspielraum im inneren, aber ich denke mal, dass das jetzige ergebnis auf jedenfall schon mal als äusserst positiv anzusehn ist


----------



## Ripcord (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Die Konstruktion sieht ganz gut aus, leider bin kein Freund von Heißkleber und kleinen Lüftern ^^

Ein angepasster Lufttunnel mit einem 120er wäre ganz interessant, auch wenn man das wohl nicht so understatement mäßig hingekommen würde wie mit den kleinen Lüftern und eher aussehen würde wie Schnorchel bei einem Jeep.


----------



## ole4837-2 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Meine Ps4 ist mir abgekackt, ich hab sie 2 Nächte laufen lassen um etwas zu downloaden (schlechtes Internet), sie wird gerade von Sony repariert. Kauf oder bau dir aufjedenfall eine extra Kühlung.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

Du kannst im Bereitschaftsmodus downloaden.
Und eigentlich sollte die PS4 einen Hitzeschutz haben.


----------



## Linse83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



ole4837-2 schrieb:


> Meine Ps4 ist mir abgekackt, ich hab sie 2 Nächte laufen lassen um etwas zu downloaden (schlechtes Internet), sie wird gerade von Sony repariert. Kauf oder bau dir aufjedenfall eine extra Kühlung.



ob da jetzt ein überhitzungsproblem aufgetreten ist oder ein anderweitiger baufehler gegriffen hat ist jetzt leider nur spekulation!

die konstruktion von mir funktioniert einwandfrei und auch die kosten dafür sind wirklich absolut im rahmen! für 2 40er und 2 60er sind ca 15-20€ fällig, ein 230v auf 12v netzteil kostet 10-15€, plus eventuelle lüftersteuerung!
wie sich das ganze dann in zukunft bemerkbar macht wird man sehn, denn noch ist die konsole frisch aufm markt, ob, wann und wieviele kosnolen ein hitzeproblem bekommen werden, wird man sehn!
mit dieser konstruktion habe ich auf jedenfall schon mal vorgesorgt, ob das jemand nachbaun will oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## shinobi2611 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*



Linse83 schrieb:


> ob da jetzt ein überhitzungsproblem aufgetreten ist oder ein anderweitiger baufehler gegriffen hat ist jetzt leider nur spekulation!
> 
> die konstruktion von mir funktioniert einwandfrei und auch die kosten dafür sind wirklich absolut im rahmen! für 2 40er und 2 60er sind ca 15-20€ fällig, ein 230v auf 12v netzteil kostet 10-15€, plus eventuelle lüftersteuerung!
> wie sich das ganze dann in zukunft bemerkbar macht wird man sehn, denn noch ist die konsole frisch aufm markt, ob, wann und wieviele kosnolen ein hitzeproblem bekommen werden, wird man sehn!
> mit dieser konstruktion habe ich auf jedenfall schon mal vorgesorgt, ob das jemand nachbaun will oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen!




 Sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir damals für meine alte Xbox360 gebaut^^ Es gab zwar so Kühllösungen im Handel zu erwerben doch diese waren auch mehr schlecht als recht.

 Sehr feine Sache was du da gebaut hast auch der Austausch der WLP bringt meist viel (meiner alten X360 zwar nicht) aber ist eine günstige Lösung wie ich finde


----------



## zuzoos888m3 (31. März 2014)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

HAllo Ps4 Fans!
ich habe auch kein Platz zumhorizontal stellen..
Verticar Ständär habe ich noch nicht, aber: 
Mein Revoltec Notebook kühler komplett abgebaut und 3 Rotoren umgekehrt (zum ZumWehen)
jetzt leiser und kühler als früher...
ich hoffe,dass diese Tipp hilft bistchen


----------



## Linse83 (12. August 2014)

*AW: playstation 4 zusätzlich kühlen!*

da mich einige user anschreiben zwecks der wärmeleitpaste:

ja dieser wurde mit erneurt bei mir, videos zum zerlegen findet man auf youtube


----------

